

Hacker news or Y Combinator news? Why does it matter? - piers

Ok, I haven't been reading this for very long, but why does it matter that someone over there in YC Land decided to change the name? I'm not suggesting that it's a good or bad thing, I'm just curious.
======
epi0Bauqu
A policy change about what stories are considered on/off topic was made in
addition to a name change. The policy change is what matters.

------
piers
@7media: yes that shows that it has changed, but doesn't really say anything
other than that.

------
7media
<http://www.irintech.com/x1/blogarchive.php?id=1432>

